# La notte degli Oscar 2017: tutte le info e le nomination



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Febbraio 2017)

Domenica 26 Febbraio andra' in scena l'89 edizione dei premi Oscar.
La cerimonia oltre ad essere visibile su Sky Cinema Oscar, sara' trasmessa anche in chiaro sul canale TV8 a partire dalle 22.50.

Di seguito invece le varie nomination per le varie categorie:

*Miglior Film*

La la Land
Arrival
Lion
Hell or High Water
Il diritto di contare
Moonlight
Hacksaw Ridge
Manchester by the Sea
Barriere

*Miglior regia*

Barry Jenkins (Moonlight)
Denis Villeneuve (Arrival)
Damien Chazelle (La La Land)
Kenneth Lonergan (Manchester by the Sea)
Mel Gibson (La battaglia di Hacksaw Ridge)

*Miglior attore protagonista*

Andrew Garfield (La battaglia di Hacksaw Ridge)
Casey Affleck (Manchester by the Sea)
Denzel Washington (Barriere)
Ryan Gosling (La La Land)
Viggo Mortensen (Captain Fantastic)

*Miglior attrice protagonista*

Emma Stone (La La Land)
Isabelle Huppert (Elle)
Natalie Portman (Jackie)
Meryl Streep (Florence)
Ruth Negga (Loving)

*Miglior attore non protagonista*

Dev Patel (Lion)
Michael Shannon (Animal notturni)
Jeff Bridges (Hell or High Water)
Lucas Hedges (Manchester by the Sea)
Mahershala Ali (Moonlight)

*Miglior attrice non protagonista*

Michelle Williams (Manchester by the Sea)
Naomie Harris (Moonlight)
Nicole Kidman (Lion)
Octavia Spencer (Il diritto di contare)
Viola Davis (Barriere)

*Miglior sceneggiatura originale*

Hell or High Water
La La Land
Manchester by the Sea
The Lobster
2oth Century Women

*Miglior sceneggiatura non originale*

Arrival
Barriere
Hidden Figures
Lion
Moonlight

*Miglior film straniero*

A Man Called Ove (Svezia)
Land of Mine (Danimarca)
Tanna (Australia)
Il cliente (Iran)
Toni Erdmann (Germania)


*Miglior film d’animazione*

Kubo e la spada magica
Oceania
La mia vita da Zucchina
The Red Turtle
Zootropolis

*Miglior fotografia*

Arrival
La La Land
Lion
Moonlight
Silence

*Miglior scenografia*

Animali fantastici e dove trovarli
Arrival
Ave, Cesare!
La La Land
Passengers

*Miglior montaggio*

Arrival
La battaglia di Hacksaw Ridge
Hell or High Water
La La Land
Moonlight

*Miglior colonna sonora*

La La Land
Lion
Moonlight
Passengers
Jackie

*Miglior canzone*

“Audition” (La La Land)
“City of Stars” (La La Land)
“Can’t Stop the Feeling!” (Trolls)
“How Far I’ll Go” (Moana)
“The Empty Chair” (Jim: The James Foley Story)

*Migliori effetti speciali*

Il libro della giungla
Rogue One: A Star Wars Story
Kubo e la spada magica
Doctor Strange
Deepwater Horizon

*Miglior sonoro (“sound mixing”)*

Arrival
La battaglia di Hacksaw Ridge
La La Land
Rogue One: A Star Wars Story
13 Hours

*Miglior montaggio sonoro (“sound editing”)*

Arrival
Deepwater Horizon
La battaglia di Hacksaw Ridge
La La Land
Sully

*Migliori costumi*

Allied
Animali fantastici e dove trovarli
Florence
Jackie
La La Land

*Miglior trucco e acconciatura*

A Man Called Ove
Star Trek Beyond
Suicide Squad

*Miglior documentario*

O.J: Made in America (Ezra Edelman)
I Am Not Your ***** (Raoul Peck)
Life, Animated (Roger Ross Williams)
13th (Ava DuVernay)
Fuocoammare (Gianfranco Rosi)

*Miglior cortometraggio*

La Femme et le TGV
Silent Nights
Sing
Timecode
Ennemis Interieurs

*Miglior cortometraggio documentario*

Extremis
Joe’s Violin
The White Helmets
4.1 Miles
Watani My Homeland


*Miglior cortometraggio d’animazione*

Borrowed Time
Blind Vaysha
Pear, Cider and Cigarettes
Piper
Pearl


----------



## Igniorante (22 Febbraio 2017)

Quest'anno una pochezza imbarazzante (eccetto La La Land che non è proprio il mio genere e La Battaglia Di Hacksaw Ridge che, per quanto bello, è pur sempre il solito ennesimo film sulla guerra).
Molto curioso di vedere The Arrival, che ancora mi manca e spero riservi qualche sorpresa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Febbraio 2017)

Salvo sorprese prevedo incetta di premi per La La Land..secondo me si porta a casa non meno di 8 oscar e di sicuro i 5 più importanti (film, regia, attore e attrice, scenografia originale)


----------



## juventino (22 Febbraio 2017)

Se la giocano La La Land, Manchester by the sea e La battaglia di Hacksaw Ridge, col primo favoritissimo. E mi gioco quel che volete che Fuocoammare vincerà l'Oscar al documentario, giusto per inasprire ancor di più una questione trattata da tutti nel modo sbagliato.


----------



## Snake (26 Febbraio 2017)

scorpacciata di oscar per Trallaland: film, regia, attrice più tutte le categorie sonori dovrebbero essere sicure.

Miglior attore Denzel ma è serratissima con Affleck.

Non pro Viola Davis e Alì.


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2017)

Purtroppo si tramuteranno in una ridicola passerella contro Trump. 

Come se alla gente comune importasse delle opinioni di chi vive completamente al di fuori da questo mondo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Febbraio 2017)

Alla fine 6 Oscar per La La Land ( tra questi, alcuni dei piu' importanti come quello per la miglior regia, miglior fotografia e per la miglior attrice Emma Stone) ma tra questi non quello per il miglior film che e' andato a Moonlight. Affleck invece ha vinto la statuetta come miglior attore protagonista in Manchester By the Sea.

C'e' infine anche un po' d'Italia tra i vincitori visto che Bertolazzi e Gregorini, insieme a Nelson hanno vinto l'Oscar nella categoria miglior trucco per Suicide Squad.


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Febbraio 2017)

Godo un sacco per quello scempio di film di La la Land. Tutti a darlo come favorito invece alla fine se l'è presa nel culo. Contentissimo per Casey Affleck, filmone il suo, manco cacato invece Silence di Scorsese, non ci capiscono una mazza in Academy.
Ps :qualcuno sa se ci sono state le solite proteste ad minkiam anti Trump?


----------



## Hellscream (27 Febbraio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Godo un sacco per quello scempio di film di La la Land. Tutti a darlo come favorito invece alla fine se l'è presa nel culo. Contentissimo per Casey Affleck, filmone il suo, manco cacato invece Silence di Scorsese, non ci capiscono una mazza in Academy.
> *Ps :qualcuno sa se ci sono state le solite proteste ad minkiam anti Trump?*



Ovviamente si.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Febbraio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Godo un sacco per quello scempio di film di La la Land. Tutti a darlo come favorito invece alla fine se l'è presa nel culo. Contentissimo per Casey Affleck, filmone il suo, manco cacato invece Silence di Scorsese, non ci capiscono una mazza in Academy.
> Ps :*qualcuno sa se ci sono state le solite proteste ad minkiam anti Trump?*



Premio al Miglior film straniero per "il cliente", il regista iraniano non era presente alla cerimonia per protesta con le leggi anti immigrazione..strano..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2017)

Un italiano ha vinto il premio per i miglior makeup in Suicide Squad e la sua dichiarazione è stata

_"Io arrivo dall’italia quindi questo Oscar lo dedico a tutti gli immigrati"_


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Premio al Miglior film straniero per "il cliente", il regista iraniano non era presente alla cerimonia per protesta con le leggi anti immigrazione..strano..


Ed ora, cosa ha dimostrato? Di non avere il coraggio di fare un discorso contro Trump. Grande uomo!


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Febbraio 2017)

Per fortuna non hanno dato l'oscar al film sui barconi..


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Febbraio 2017)

Lo scambio di buste per il miglior film sarà stato davvero uno sbaglio, ma a me viene difficile da credere. La trovo una mediocre sceneggiata per sollevare gli ascolti, a quanto pare in calo negli ultimi anni.

Non sono d'accordo su Moonlight come miglior film, la solita vittoria del melodramma di turno. Film probabilmente confezionato bene (tipo Dallas Buyers Club), ma niente di particolare. In realtà non l'ho neanche visto, ma mi fido delle opinioni di gente competente. A neanche 24 ore dalla premiazione questo Moonlight è già stato dimenticato, La La Land è un film che sarà visto anche tra molti anni. Una volta tanto si poteva premiare un film prima allegro e poi emozionante. Invece regna ancora il religioso culto del dolore/del fatto di cronaca. E ancora, a parte l'essere allegro o triste si poteva premiare un film per la pura estetica.


----------



## Igniorante (27 Febbraio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Un italiano ha vinto il premio per i miglior makeup in Suicide Squad e la sua dichiarazione è stata
> 
> _"Io arrivo dall’italia quindi questo Oscar lo dedico a tutti gli immigrati"_



Perchè non prende una barca e si leva dalle balle, allora?
Magari può andare in Africa, così da il cambio a quelli che vengono quà.
Ormai certi discorsi vanno "di moda" e allora la gente li infila dappertutto 



Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Lo scambio di buste per il miglior film sarà stato davvero uno sbaglio, ma a me viene difficile da credere. La trovo una mediocre sceneggiata per sollevare gli ascolti, a quanto pare in calo negli ultimi anni.
> 
> Non sono d'accordo su Moonlight come miglior film, la solita vittoria del melodramma di turno. Film probabilmente confezionato bene (tipo Dallas Buyers Club), ma niente di particolare. In realtà non l'ho neanche visto, ma mi fido delle opinioni di gente competente. A neanche 24 ore dalla premiazione questo Moonlight è già stato dimenticato, La La Land è un film che sarà visto anche tra molti anni. Una volta tanto si poteva premiare un film prima allegro e poi emozionante. Invece regna ancora il religioso culto del dolore/del fatto di cronaca. E ancora, a parte l'essere allegro o triste si poteva premiare un film per la pura estetica.



Però Dallas Buyers Club era un gran bel film...non è che mi abbia lasciato grandissime emozioni, però ricordo grandissime prove attoriali (che non a caso hanno portato 2 Oscar) e poi fa anche riflettere parecchio.
Moonlight ancora devo vederlo ma se vale DBC allora un pensiero ce lo faccio.


----------



## Snake (27 Febbraio 2017)

prossima volta facessero presentare il premio a due meno rimbambiti, sulla busta c'era scritto chiaramente best actress in leading role. 

Visto poco e niente dei film nominati quindi non mi esprimo sulle vittorie.


----------



## Raryof (27 Febbraio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Un italiano ha vinto il premio per i miglior makeup in Suicide Squad e la sua dichiarazione è stata
> 
> _"Io arrivo dall’italia quindi questo Oscar lo dedico a tutti gli immigrati"_



Cioè cioè? agli italo-americani o agli immigrati che sbarcano ogni giorno irregolarmente nel nostro paese?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Cioè cioè? agli italo-americani o agli immigrati che sbarcano ogni giorno irregolarmente nel nostro paese?



A tutti e due.
Una frase a caso tanto per dire qualcosa di anti-Trump sul palco, ogni scusa è buona.


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Febbraio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Però Dallas Buyers Club era un gran bel film...non è che mi abbia lasciato grandissime emozioni, però ricordo grandissime prove attoriali (che non a caso hanno portato 2 Oscar) e poi fa anche riflettere parecchio.
> Moonlight ancora devo vederlo ma se vale DBC allora un pensiero ce lo faccio.


Sì infatti io non dico che sono film brutti. Dico che una volta tanto che viene fatto un grande film che inoltre riesce a essere tale senza bisogno di morti ammazzati, malattie, gay razzismo, distruzione e guerra, insomma gli argomenti che per ovvi motivi toccano facilmente lo spettatore medio, e esteticamente è il top del top, cavolo si merita l'oscar per miglior film.



Raryof ha scritto:


> Cioè cioè? agli italo-americani o agli immigrati che sbarcano ogni giorno irregolarmente nel nostro paese?


 Era una battuta. Che a me non è piaciuta. Così come non mi è piaciuta l'uscita di un attore che stimo, Gael Garcia Bernal, quando ha detto una cosa tipo "come amanti dell'arte e della fratellanza siamo contro qualsiasi tipo di barriera o muro". Ora, a livello teorico non posso che essere d'accordo (viviamo senza divisioni e confini e viviamo come una grande famiglia), nella pratica è tutta un'altra storia. Basta vedere l'apertura totale dell'Italia agli immigrati quali belle conseguenze sta portando, a noi come a loro.


----------



## admin (27 Febbraio 2017)

Fossi Trump sapete cosa farei? Gli direi:"Ok? Vi battete per i diritti dei migranti? Benissimo. Ho appena firmato un decreto, li faccio entrare tutti. Ma ho già dato il via per la costruzione del loro quartiere di fianco alle vostre mega ville di Beverly Hills".


----------



## Raryof (27 Febbraio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A tutti e due.
> Una frase a caso tanto per dire qualcosa di anti-Trump sul palco, ogni scusa è buona.



Sì una robetta facile facile da dire, che mette tutti d'accordo (tranne la maggior parte degli italiani che abitano dove abita lui)



Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Sì infatti io non dico che sono film brutti. Dico che una volta tanto che viene fatto un grande film che inoltre riesce a essere tale senza bisogno di morti ammazzati, malattie, gay razzismo, distruzione e guerra, insomma gli argomenti che per ovvi motivi toccano facilmente lo spettatore medio, e esteticamente è il top del top, cavolo si merita l'oscar per miglior film.
> 
> Era una battuta. Che a me non è piaciuta. Così come non mi è piaciuta l'uscita di un attore che stimo, Gael Garcia Bernal, quando ha detto una cosa tipo "come amanti dell'arte e della fratellanza siamo contro qualsiasi tipo di barriera o muro". Ora, a livello teorico non posso che essere d'accordo (viviamo senza divisioni e confini e viviamo come una grande famiglia), nella pratica è tutta un'altra storia. Basta vedere l'apertura totale dell'Italia agli immigrati quali belle conseguenze sta portando, a noi come a loro.



Avessimo noi un Trump qui in Italia, sarebbe perfetto, non c'è bisogno di fare nessun muro ma semplicemente di bloccare il Mediterraneo dove, in teoria, dovremmo fare il cavolo che ci pare per difendere il territorio da irregolari o qualche ********* di terrorista.
La mentalità di Trump sarebbe perfetta qui da noi dove la popolazione non è stata ancora soppiantata da immigrati irregolari che vedono nell'Italia un paese debole e aperto.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fossi Trump sapete cosa farei? Gli direi:"Ok? Vi battete per i diritti dei migranti? Benissimo. Ho appena firmato un decreto, li faccio entrare tutto. Ma ho già dato il via per la costruzione del loro quartiere di fianco alle vostre mega ville di Beverly Hills".


Magari 

Fatto sta che gli stessi attori hanno degli interessi sotto dettate dalle lobby pro-clinton, guarda caso ora sono tutti esperti di politica, il problema è la gente comune che crede a loro. Alcuni dei personaggi famosi sono stati costretti ad andare contro Trump, tipo Jimmy Fallon (presentatore del Tonight Show di NBC, quello che "scapigliò" Trump per intenderci) fu criticato per non avergli fatto domande fastidiose ed averlo trattato troppo confidenzialmente. 

Dov'erano questi vip quando Obama bombardava la Libia con la scusante dell'"esportazione della democrazia"?


----------



## Igniorante (27 Febbraio 2017)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Sì infatti io non dico che sono film brutti. Dico che una volta tanto che viene fatto un grande film che inoltre riesce a essere tale senza bisogno di morti ammazzati, malattie, gay razzismo, distruzione e guerra, insomma gli argomenti che per ovvi motivi toccano facilmente lo spettatore medio, e esteticamente è il top del top, cavolo si merita l'oscar per miglior film.



Capisco benissimo, infatti l'anno scorso ho goduto come un riccio per gli Oscar a Mad Max.
Obbiettivamente meritava molto anche Spotlight, che infatti ha vinto come miglior film, però Miller ha proprio portato una ventata di aria fresca.
Ci vorrebbero più film del genere, insomma.


----------

